# Spare tires?



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 9, 2009)

How bad does a tire have to be before you would not use it as a spare. When I bought my trailer the tires were badly dry rotted with great tread. They are goodyear 4.80-8 load range A at 30psi they will hold air for a day or two. I thinking about putting inner tubes in them.


----------



## ben2go (May 9, 2009)

If I have any doubts about my tires,I replace them.


----------



## Waterwings (May 10, 2009)

ben2go said:


> If I have any doubts about my tires,I replace them.




Ditto on that. 

I wouldn't take a chance on having a questionable tire as a spare, especially if the sidewalls are dry-rotted. Just when you need it, it may fail.


----------



## kentuckybassman (May 10, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> ben2go said:
> 
> 
> > If I have any doubts about my tires,I replace them.
> ...


My thoughts exactly as both of these guys have said!!
Wouldn't you rather spend $25-$40 for a tire instead of having a blowout and possibly losing your boat or maybe even causing yourself a wreck or someone else to wreck??
Not tryin' to be a smart mouth but these are the questions i asked myself when i debated on whether or not to get tires :-k


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 10, 2009)

I have a pair of brand new tires and rims on the trailer but for a spare would you tube an older tire? I mostly go 5 miles to the river.


----------



## Andy (May 10, 2009)

Personally I would use a tubed tire that has some dry rot for a spare, as long as it wasn't to bad. I wouldn't run it daily, but would gladly stick it on to get home.


----------

